# Infrared lamp socket gets too HOT!



## old4x4 (Apr 6, 2008)

Still building my enclosure....I've got a 100W infrared lamp for 24 hour use for my forthcoming tort, but the socket (which mounts to wood) gets so hot you can't touch it. Anyone experience this? Any tips on mounting it a different way so I don't have to worry about the house burning down every time I leave?
Thanks


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 6, 2008)

What type of socket do you have it in? For my lights, I purchase the ones with the porcelain sockets. You can purchase these pretty easily on line or in a pet shop. Much safer. If you have it mounted in plastic, it will melt.


----------



## old4x4 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh yes...They're ceramic. I wouldn't trust those plastic ones ever! I think what I'm gonna do is suspend it 3/4" or so below the wood and get a little air for cooling in between. I may attach a small piece of aluminum plate to the socket before I suspend it (as a heat sink). I'll try it this afternoon.


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you tried a lower wattage bulb? I use 50 - 75 watt bulbs, between that and the uvb I keep my temps right where they should be.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 7, 2008)

My lamps are on clamps the ceramic sockets do get hot,too hot to touch, but the lamp itself is on a clamp with rubber on the actual clamp base that touches the wood. I can touch the clamps without burning myself. Some I hang are from Lamp stands and hang so no wood or plastic touches the socket.


----------



## old4x4 (Apr 7, 2008)

I tried the 50 and 75 watt bulbs, but 14" from the 75 watt bulb was only 80 degrees. The 100 watt'er is longer than the other two, so it puts the heat closer. I get 95-96 deg. under it. There's also going to be a wide, flat rock under it. 
With the socket, the aluminum piece attached to it, then the whole shebang hung 3/4" under the ceiling does the trick. The wood stays fairly cool, and the aluminum piece dissipates the heat into the enclosure.
The whole thing will be done probably Thursday. I'll take some pics then. Gotta pick up the glass tomorrow. My 14 yr old iguana gets the top floor. Did I mention it's 2 floors?? Crazy big


----------



## Itort (Apr 7, 2008)

What wattage is the socket rated at ? I normally get one rated at a higher wattage then I will be useing .


----------



## old4x4 (Apr 7, 2008)

Itort said:


> What wattage is the socket rated at ? I normally get one rated at a higher wattage then I will be useing .



It's rated at 660 Watts. Overkill is good.


----------

